# Newegg 3 x 3tb wd red =$299



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

The title says it....limited time.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.2462980


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Being NewEgg, if you're lucky, upon receipt, 2 of the 3 will work.


----------

